# Found Paddle on the Poudre



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

Matt, I sent you a PM. Lost my paddle in Super Collider this past June. Eric 970 405 8002. Thanks maybe


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get ahold of Matt (Conative33)? E-


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I lost a warner with a black shaft, white blades, in the narrows, but it was a while back.


----------

